# My first real TJets!!!



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

Hey all.After reading so much about the venerable Tjets i figured it was high time i picked up a couple to see what all the hype was.Last winter i bought a couple of the AW TJets and quickly pawned them off for their lack of performance.I recently scored these Model Motoring Tjets off ebay for a fair price.These came unused in the cubes with the stock skinny tires & hubs.As i have also been reading alot about the Vincent wheels i figured what a perfect time to invest in these too.Although i have been too busy with work i have not had a chance to try these cars out on the track.They do look sweet though.What do you think???


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

they look real nice. nice selection of wheels. are the bodies Model Motoring or DASH?


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks Al.These are MM bodied Tjets.


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Really nice!!!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

RiderZ, you M.M. cars *Look really nice :thumbsup: ....I just hope you'll still be happy with them after you start running them.

*M.M. have really sweet bodies, but their chassis performance leaves a lot to be desired


----------



## slotnut (May 14, 2009)

Unless they are nos tjet chassis under them then they will be great .


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

yes, MM used original Aurora t-jet chassis in the beginning, but when they started running out he had replicas created that were complete trash.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

alpink said:


> yes, MM used original Aurora t-jet chassis in the beginning, but when they started running out he had replicas created that were complete trash.


Not COMPLETE trash. They were interesting for their pyrotechnic value. 

--rick


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

PS- Yes, my original reply was in ref to those M.M. that used the Non Aurora- ReproTrash Chassis.
And btw- the ones that came with Aurora chassis are fine, but I made the mistake of buying one off of ebay really cheap, and it came with the Trash Chassis- ARGH ! How can you tell which chassis they might have if they are still in the factory package, and they show only one view of it in the eBay Photo ? I mean, was there a change in packaging to also reflect the chassis change ?


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

I remember the MMT+ chassis well ! Those chassis's were SMOKIN' !!! I have been able to salvage some good parts like the Axls , wheels & some of the gearing for spares.Those armature's were the worst part ! Poorly soldered with a low melting point solder.Almost all of the cars I have with the MMT+ have replacement arm's from Aurora or AW . What a waste !


Neal


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Amazing I haven't encounted one of these MM chassis. Al you have one I can check out??

Sweet cars rider


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*Tj*

How can i tell if these chassis are crap? The arms are grey tip/red wire.I had a chance to run these a little bit on Sunday.They seemed to have decent speed just poor handling.Of course im use to running inline magnet cars and the MagnaTraction cars.If nothing else i'll keep them in their cases & display them.I have plenty more cars to run.:thumbsup:


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

My experience with these chassis was that the arm was not connected to the shaft so it was like a car with a bad transmission. 

If you want to improve handling for these, go to Radio Shack and buy a couple rare earth magnets and superglue them in front of the rear wheels. It is amazing the difference it makes.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

First thing...I'd check the wheels tires and axles for true.


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*!*

Tire trueness was the first thing i checked since these are aftermarket wheels & tires.The rear tires are PVT brand tJet tires.I am not dissapointed in these cars in the least.I kinda knew what to expect.They have their place!!!:thumbsup:


----------

